# Bildverwaltung mit acdc



## dave_ (9. Februar 2002)

Ich weiss nicht ob das hier reingehört, aber es gibt irgendwie kein gescheits board für anwendungen aller art- also nicht sound und videoschnitt oder ms office.

Die firma meines vaters verkauft wintergärten und stellt diese auch her. Sie machen immer fotos von den fertigen wintergärten/fenstern oder was auch immer und haben die fotos dann in sehr viele mappen getan.
Jetzt haben sie sich eine digitalcamera gekauft und wollen auf computer umsteigen. Das programm muss die bilder orden können. Also man muss zB alle bilder anschaun können die mit holzart a gebaut sind, und dann andre mit holzart b. Man muss auch Nach kunden schauen können was es da für fotos gibt und so weiter...

kann mir wer erklären wie man das mit acdc hinbekommt ?


----------

